

Google App Engine 1.4.0 release will fix spin-up delay for JRuby. - timinman
http://jruby-appengine.blogspot.com/2010/11/app-engine-prerelease-sdk-140.html

======
timinman
If you pay. Otherwise, a one-minute cron is still an effective solution.

